# Whats the diffrence between My £40.00 Ebay Dawes Hybrid and a Dawes Galaxy



## roundisland (4 May 2009)

I'm having lots of fun on my Dawes Hybrid bike I purchased off Ebay a few months ago (its about 10yrs old) I paid £40.00 and am I am really delighted with it. It has Eighteen gears and I can average about 11mph on a 20 mile run without much effort, but the hills can be a bit of a killer.

I'm looking to take my cylcling a step furthur now and I want to do some extended touring in Europe this coming summer.

Can sombody explain to me if I was to spend £700 on a Dawes Galaxy what benfits I can expect to find for the extra money. I've never ridin an expenisve bike so cant imagne anything diffrent from what I'm experiencing now.

Hope this is not such a ridculous question!


----------



## Gerry Attrick (4 May 2009)

I've never ridden a Dawes Galaxy, so I can't be too specific. However a new modern tourer should be more comfortable due to frame material and construction, should roll more freely as a result of new bearings and better quality transmission components, wheels and tyres, and generally feel more "alive". You may be able to improve your average speeds from that of your hybrid.

However, there is no substitute for test riding so do precisely that. Also test ride other tourers as you may like another brand more due to details such as comfort or frame geometry.


----------



## Arch (4 May 2009)

roundisland said:


> I'm having lots of fun on my Dawes Hybrid bike I purchased off Ebay a few months ago (its about 10yrs old) I paid £40.00 and am I am really delighted with it. It has Eighteen gears and I can average about 11mph on a 20 mile run without much effort, but the hills can be a bit of a killer.
> 
> I'm looking to take my cylcling a step furthur now and I want to do some extended touring in Europe this coming summer.
> 
> ...



There's no such thing as a ridiculous question - if you really want to know the answer....

Anyway. As gerry said, the thing you'll get with ANY new bike is brand new components, all the bearings running freely, and hopefully all the bits and pieces working spot on (although there may well be a bedding in period after which things like cables need checking and adjusting). You could achieve a lot of that yourself just by giving the bike a danm good service - new cables maybe, and if they are replaceable, new bearings in the hubs etc. (Did you happen to see the Top Gear thing where they were trying to get a 10 year old family car to go faster, and the very best increase in power came when they locked James May in with it overnight to service it back to nearly new...)

Otherwise. Yes, there are proably some bits on a new Galaxy that are lighter. Again, you could do some weightsaving yourself, if it bothered you (I mean on the bike, not you losing weight!) Possibly you could fit a new drivechain to give you more gears (I have no idea about the space needed, so can't be sure). You could probably get the gear ratio lowered by swapping sprockets or chainrings, at any rate, to give you lower gears on those hills - do you use the top gears much?

I guess a hybrid won't have drop bars - but they aren't essential for touring, and you just have to try them to find out if you get on with them - I don't, so have taken them off my Galaxy (about 15 years old, and bought for £15!), and replaced them with normal flat ones.

If you can get a try on a brand new bike, do so - only you will really know how much difference it makes. But there's nothing to stop you going off on the hybrid, esp if you can make a few tweaks to make it spot on for your needs. And in many ways, a bike you know well is better than something you've only just bought and are geting used to - so if you were ever to splash out, give yourself time to get to know each other before setting off across Europe...

I haven't had a brand new bike since I bought a ladies town bike at Halfords about 15 years ago, before cycling was any more than just transport to me. But none of my bikes are as they came out of the shop, because they are all set up specifically to me likes and dislikes and so on...


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 May 2009)

I have never ridden a Dawes Hybrid but I do have a Dawes Ultra Galaxy.

Last year I was doing all my riding on a Giant Rock SE Mountain bike that I have put Hybrid tyres, mudguards, carrier and different bars on. The problems I noticed were that u phill was a slog and downhill I would run out of gears.

Just after xmas I went looking for a new bike and found a secondhand Dawes Ultra Galaxy for £350 so I bought it. Things I have found are it is much easier to ride long distance, much easier to spin up hill and much faster downhill. Long distance is fine 81+ miles in a day and increasing every week no problem and I am now averaging much better speeds over all and quite regularly can be seen with a huge smile on my face as I zoom across the countryside.

The other day I went down to a friends house on the Giant and it was not an enjoyable experience I found myself thinking how the hell did I used to pedal this thing around all day so I doubt I will be using it very much from now on.


----------



## PpPete (4 May 2009)

A new spec Galaxy may be an improvement on the frame you have, but they seem to put very chunky wheels & tyres on these days....the definition of "tourer" seems to have shifted more towards a heavy duty/expedition capable bike over the years. If your planned touring is on anything other than tarmac then a Galaxy is a great choice, as the steel frames have a reputation for robustness. If all your riding is tarmac you may be better with an "audax" type machine rather than a "tourer".

OTH - if your frame is of reasonable quality the best "bang for the buck" is new wheels & tyres. I got about a 20% increase in speed when I put handbuilt wheels & narrrow tyres on my 20 year old Galaxy.


----------



## roundisland (4 May 2009)

Thanks for all the detailed replies its been of real use to me...maybe i could stick with what i have got but get it all upgraded, new bearings, gears etc.

I like the idea of keeping it more heavy duty incase i want to go off road, tracks etc.

I have attached a pic of the bike i know its hard to tell from a picture but would upgrading the bike be a sensible option?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/38049647@N05/3501283539/


----------



## Black Sheep (5 May 2009)

roundisland said:


> Thanks for all the detailed replies its been of real use to me...maybe i could stick with what i have got but get it all upgraded, new bearings, gears etc.
> 
> I like the idea of keeping it more heavy duty incase i want to go off road, tracks etc.
> 
> ...



thats no hybrid, thats a rather retro mountain bike - and therefore is cool.

but then again, hybrids are like the early mountain bikes but with skinny wheels and slick tyres.


compared to that bike (which is very capable of what you want) a touring bike will be able to carry more (panniers on forks and at rear) drop bars will give you a variety of hand positions and possibly a higher gearing than on your current bike.


----------



## garrilla (5 May 2009)

You might want to consider the Dawes Audax, which is a little less tourer/explorer but for them money-ish


----------



## allen-uk (5 May 2009)

Pushing tin said:


> thats a rather retro mountain bike - and therefore is cool.



I know I'm quoting pushing tin out of context, but there lies your answer.

It is cool.

It is not cool.

What a load of balls.

So it all depends on whether you want to impress the big boys.

If you've got a bike that'll get you 20 miles you are (a) reasonably fit and ( have a reasonable bike. As for hills, well, don't blame the bike, yet, but DO have a look at the tyres ('tractor'-type tyres make life VERY hard work).

A.


----------



## roundisland (5 May 2009)

so I could look at getting tryes with not so many nobbley bits, what about getting more gears.

I would be happy to keep this bike but would really like to bring it upto date if possible.

Regarding the hills not really blaming the bike I can see a significant improvment over the last 2 months in my fitness and hill climbing ability...gear change is clunky and slow somtimes not selecting properly which doesnt help.

Maybe I should look at a complete overhall of the bike, gears, bearings and all? Any idea of the costs involved in that??

Thanks for all the comments really helpful to a novice like me that has just taken up cycling at 47.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (5 May 2009)

Referring to my earlier post, I would still recommend that you test ride a new tourer or tourers. I think you may be very surprised. If not, then nothing lost. When I returned to cycling a few years ago, I spent a small fortune tittivating an bike I'd had for years, only to instantly relegate it to my foul weather/pub bike after riding a new one. Technology has moved on.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (5 May 2009)

+1 wot he said above


----------



## Arch (5 May 2009)

roundisland said:


> so I could look at getting tryes with not so many nobbley bits, what about getting more gears.
> 
> I would be happy to keep this bike but would really like to bring it upto date if possible.
> 
> ...




Slicker tyres will help. Whether you can get more gears (or perhaps just the same number but a wider range) is beyond my knowledge, and down to the amount of space there is on bottom bracket and hubs and so on. A decent local bike shop could advise.

Certainly worth getting a service I think - again, ask at a local bike shop what their price would be. Just checking and adjusting and lubing/replacing cables might help with the clunky gear changes, also giving the whole chain set a darned good clean and lube. I suspect replacing bearings is something more than a basic service - I was lucky enough to have a boyfriend to show me how to do that myself (and to have the patience to replace ball bearings) - how much of a job it is might depend on what sort of bearings it has...

I certainly reckon it'll do the job for you. Still worth seeing if you can get a spin on a brand new tourer to see what you think, but if it the price meant you couldn't afford to do the trip, then don't let it stop you. 

BTW, on the carrying capacity thing - depends if you plan to camp and hw long you want to be away for, but having less space to carry stuff really makes you travel lighter...


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 May 2009)

That looks very similar to my Apollo Kaos. Even down to the colour. As has been said it is a retro (rigid) MTB not a Hybrid. Nice bike though :-)







_This has had a new Bottom Bracket, front chain set, rear mech, new bars and wheels. Only the frame, forks, brake mech and levers, seat post and saddle are original._


roundisland said:


> Thanks for all the detailed replies its been of real use to me...maybe i could stick with what i have got but get it all upgraded, new bearings, gears etc.
> 
> I like the idea of keeping it more heavy duty incase i want to go off road, tracks etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## roundisland (5 May 2009)

Regarding the Hybrid thing I'm only saying its a hybrid becasue thats what it says on the frame, Dawes Hybrid.

Anglefishsolo, I would agree it looks very simular to our bike.

Gerry, I will certainly look to getting a ride on a more modern touring bike to see what the diffrence is.

Arch , I think I will get slicker tyers and a full service and see what differnece I'm notice after that

One thing that my bike is missing for touring is the connections on the front forks or painers there. Is there anyway around that?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 May 2009)

Have a chat to a local 'back street' mechanic. They may be able to braze some connections in place. 


roundisland said:


> One thing that my bike is missing for touring is the connections on the front forks or painers there. Is there anyway around that?


----------



## Arch (5 May 2009)

roundisland said:


> One thing that my bike is missing for touring is the connections on the front forks or painers there. Is there anyway around that?



There is always a way round stuff - it just depends how keen a bodger you are. I'm sure a front rack could be attached with P-clips or the like. The key thing is to make sure it's all very secure, you don't want anything working loose and getting into your front wheel at any kind of speed. If you bodge something, you'd probably want to keep the weight low on the front rack, for safety.

My late boyfriend was a supreme mackler - nothing was insurmountable, if you didn't mind the odd rough looking fix. He used to delight in finding apparently incompatible drivechain components that could be made to work together...

But as I said, if you learn to travel light, you might even do without a front rack - big rear panniers, stuff bungied to the top of the rear rack, and a big handlebar bag.


----------



## Arch (5 May 2009)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Have a chat to a local 'back street' mechanic. They may be able to braze some connections in place.



That is the other option! My boss has brazed all sorts of bosses to his old bike, which acts as a test bed for components to be reviewed in the mag.


----------



## PpPete (5 May 2009)

Retro MTB like that is a great "jack-of-all-trades" - but of course master of none. I even saw one being used in a triathlon (not of course very competitively!)

I wouldnt go to a bike shop with it.... it will likely cost you another £40 as a minimum, and you may not get much improvement. Learn to do your own maintenance....use Sheldon Brown & BicycleTutor. Ask on here if you get stuck. You'll probably spend at least that £40 on tools but at you'll have them a long time.

As for potential upgrades...

Is the frame steel or aluminium ?
Can you measure the rear drop out ? Like this.

These are things that may limit your choices on upgrading the gears/wheels.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 May 2009)

I would have thought that would contravene various human rights laws. Then again if they were bosses 


Arch said:


> That is the other option! My boss has* brazed all sorts of bosses* to his old bike, which acts as a test bed for components to be reviewed in the mag.


----------



## roundisland (5 May 2009)

Lots of options to think about, I will give it all some thought at work tonight. Thanks again for all the advices so far.


----------



## allen-uk (6 May 2009)

As someone returning to cycling a bit like you (although much older, and possibly greener), I DID find the local bike shop very useful, and still do. Not a big flashy bike shop, but one just about surviving through love of the machine and loyal customers. Mine charges nothing for advice. Most towns have one like that!

The tyres made at least 20% difference in terms of hills and general effort. My gears, too, were clunky. A good lubricating for the chain, plus £10 at the bike shop getting him to reset all the fiddly little settings, made loads of difference.

A.


----------



## roundisland (7 May 2009)

allen-uk said:


> As someone returning to cycling a bit like you (although much older, and possibly greener), I DID find the local bike shop very useful, and still do. Not a big flashy bike shop, but one just about surviving through love of the machine and loyal customers. Mine charges nothing for advice. Most towns have one like that!
> 
> The tyres made at least 20% difference in terms of hills and general effort. My gears, too, were clunky. A good lubricating for the chain, plus £10 at the bike shop getting him to reset all the fiddly little settings, made loads of difference.
> 
> A.



I'm as green as they come regarding cycling  The other things you mention are deffinatley going to be the first things I do to try to improve the performance a little.


----------



## chris667 (7 May 2009)

It's a hybrid, not a mountain bike. It has 700c wheels.
You could do a lot worse for touring and general riding, but the quality is not as good.
The Galaxy is made of Reynolds 531st tubing which was designed specifically for touring bikes, although more recent models have been made in Reynolds 853 which is stronger and lighter again. It's as light as you can make a frame that can cope with touring loads, it has braze ons for racks front and rear, and the geometry is for stability at high speeds while loaded up with luggage and comfort for tired, distance riders. Your bike is probably made of plain guage high-tensile steel, which is heavier.
The wheels are stronger, made with tougher, eyeletted rims and cassette hubs. Yours will be most likely to have a freewheel hub, which is a weaker technology.
Yours is OK! People have gone around the world with less. But a Galaxy is a stronger, better designed and faster machine that will need fewer repairs and be more efficient, hence it justifies its price.


----------



## Black Sheep (8 May 2009)

allen-uk said:


> As someone returning to cycling a bit like you (although much older, and possibly greener), I DID find the local bike shop very useful, and still do. Not a big flashy bike shop, but one just about surviving through love of the machine and loyal customers. Mine charges nothing for advice. Most towns have one like that!
> 
> 
> A.



there was a bike shop in my town that charged to speak to a mechanic instead of sales staff (who'd book in for service and parts replacement)

they went out of business quickly!


----------



## Plax (8 May 2009)

I'm a Dawes lover. I have an Ultra Galaxy. Brilliant bike. My "old" bike for which I use as a "winter hack" nowadays is a GT Nomad Sport. Also a cracking bike, but the Galaxy is so much nicer to ride. It feels more responsive and is certainly a lot faster. 

As others have said, check out the LBS and take a few touring bikes for a spin. Alternatively see if ebay is your friend, you may be able to pick up a Galaxy cheap there.


----------



## Woz! (8 May 2009)

Plax said:


> As others have said, check out the LBS and take a few touring bikes for a spin.



This is optimistic at best! I'm planning on getting a tourer and in my area there are probably 10 bike shops (including Halfords) and not one of them carries tourers.
There's one, a little way away from me that generally has ONE Ridgeback in, but they've sold it!


----------



## roops70 (8 Sep 2009)

*What model is it?*

I have just seen a similar bike on ebay - nice looking.
What model is it besides Dawes Hybrid? For instance what kind of Shimano gears does it have, and brakes?
And what conclusions have you come to about it? Would you recommend it?
Thanks


----------



## roundisland (9 Sep 2009)

roops70 said:


> I have just seen a similar bike on ebay - nice looking.
> What model is it besides Dawes Hybrid? For instance what kind of Shimano gears does it have, and brakes?
> And what conclusions have you come to about it? Would you recommend it?
> Thanks



At work at the moment will check the bike out for more details when I get home 24hr shift so it will be a while


----------



## jimboalee (9 Sep 2009)

Please get shot of that gel saddle cover and buy a Brooks.


----------



## Garz (9 Sep 2009)

roundisland said:


> Maybe I should look at a complete overhall of the bike, gears, bearings and all? Any idea of the costs involved in that??



NO.

Like people have said upgrade the tyres/wheels first then see how you get on. It's far more cheaper and enjoyable to upgrade slowly, I mean for £40 its a great beginner bike and once you get some more mileage in you will know exactly what bike your wanting and how much your willing to spend. Good luck!


----------



## MarkF (10 Sep 2009)

Another Dawes lover here, but then I know no different they are all I've had since I started cycling again.

Started on a 201 Discovery hybrid and now ride a 501 and I use it for everything, I do rough (very) towpath riding, commuting, shopping *and* touring. Hybrids are excellent at getting people with little cycling knowledge onto cycles.

About 2 years ago, I bought a Galaxy, I'd begun doing 2 day rides, camping. I couldn't get on with it and sold it on quickly. As my distances increased, I did over 300 miles around Galicia and Asturias, (hilly) I began to think seriously about another dedicated tourer and purchased a Dawes Horizon, one of the last steel framed models. Bought an HD rack, serviced it, put on Marathon plus's and.....couldn't get on with it.

I only have the 501 now, it's doing a 50 miler tomorrow, Hull to Fakenham next week and Calais - Barcelona in the spring, it's standard apart from bar ends, a good quality rack and marathon plus's. as others have suggested, I'd upgrade your bike, only where needed, put on some M+'s and get out there. 
With the current astronomical prices of dedicated tourers, well, hybrids make even more sense.

I bought the Horizon for £99 and sold it for £365, it's crazy!


----------

